# Drugs it all good.



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Yep what do you care if some wants to get high , all good. Except if they are driving your children or grandchildren to school. But yea it all good all cool . She just wanted to get what is the big deal.
A New Jersey bus driver was transporting children on Wednesday when she allegedly overdosed and crashed into a tree, police said.

https://www.foxnews.com/us/new-jersey-bus-driver-overdosed-crashed-while-driving-12-kids


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> Yep what do you care if some wants to get high , all good. Except if they are driving your children or grandchildren to school. But yea it all good all cool . She just wanted to get what is the big deal.
> A New Jersey bus driver was transporting children on Wednesday when she allegedly overdosed and crashed into a tree, police said.
> 
> https://www.foxnews.com/us/new-jersey-bus-driver-overdosed-crashed-while-driving-12-kids


Overdosed on pills, legally prescribed to someone, possibly her. What does this have to do with anything?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

jimb1972 said:


> Overdosed on pills, legally prescribed to someone, possibly her. What does this have to do with anything?


 Just another way of getting high , that is what it is all about.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

To me drugs are like guns. I dont care what you use or have as long as you dont assault me or mine while you're using it.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Seems it was heroin she od on.


----------



## mortonlykins (3 mo ago)

Such people should be tested regularly. Drugs are indeed like guns. You can own them, and I don't care about it until you assault my children or me. It doesn't matter whether it was legal or illegal weed. What matters is this person cannot control herself.
I'd strongly advise her to get medical detox therapy until it's too late. I know how bad it can be since my brother has been a drug addict for a long time. The only thing that helped him start a new life was severe detox. You need to get all that stuff out of your system to be able to think clearly again.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

mortonlykins said:


> Such people should be tested regularly. Drugs are indeed like guns. You can own them, and I don't care about it until you assault my children or me. It doesn't matter whether it was legal or illegal weed. What matters is this person cannot control herself.
> I'd strongly advise her to get medical detox therapy until it's too late. I know how bad it can be since my brother has been a drug addict for a long time. The only thing that helped him start a new life was severe detox. You need to get all that stuff out of your system to be able to think clearly again.


But they have to want to get clean and sober.
Not for the wife, not for the job, not for the parole officer.
For themselves.
I know of what I speak - recovered alcoholic.
I have seen so many come to meetings, for a week or two, then go back out.
The recovery rate for addicts and alcoholics is about 3 out of every 100.


----------



## barnyangel (1 mo ago)

I hope no one got serious injuries because of her, and I wish she would go to jail and never again will put any lives at risk. Even if she used the prescribed medicine, I don't think she could get overdosed so easily, and it is obvious that she had a drug addiction and she used these pills to get high. Unfortunately, no one from her family didn't notice that and approached the proper rehab service. I think she got professional help from services like https://fherehab.com/resources/staging-an-intervention; this situation never happened. Be attentive to your family members' drug addiction destroying lives.


----------

